

London Names Map - ordinathorreur
http://names.mappinglondon.co.uk/

======
ZeroGravitas
Do the Indian and Bangladeshi communities have different customs regarding
surnames that would lead to a more homogenous naming. Because the results seem
disproportionate and shrink massively if you move the slider to the 2nd most
popular name or further.

~~~
notahacker
The map is actually a reasonably accurate reflection of where the largest
communities of Asian British and South Asian immigrants live.

That said, whether it's disproportionately common amongst Indian ethnic groups
or otherwise, you won't meet _that_ many Patels even in the relevant parts of
London. To put things into perspective, the population of Greater London is ~7
million, and there are <100,000 Patels in the _entire UK_ sources:
[http://gbnames.publicprofiler.org/Statistics.aspx?name=PATEL...](http://gbnames.publicprofiler.org/Statistics.aspx?name=PATEL&year=1998&altyear=1881&country=GB&type=)
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/5040755/Britains-
most...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/5040755/Britains-most-popular-
surnames-Singh-and-Patel-catch-up-on-Smith-and-Jones.html)

If you want a better picture of the relative sizes of UK ethnic groups by
district (amongst many other demographic factors) then the interactive map at
www.censusprofiler.org is awesome.

------
StrawberryFrog
See if you can spot the Cohen island in N-NW London. I lived in that area for
a bit, and around Golders Green and Stamford Hill there's a large Jewish
community, many of them orthodox.

------
skm
This beautifully illustrates Thomas Schelling's racial segregation model, for
which he coined the term "Tipping Point" 30 years before Malcolm Gladwell
popularized it:

Schelling, T. (1969). Models of segregation. The American Economic Review,
59(2), 488-493

(Schelling won the Nobel Prize in economics in 2005)

~~~
iuygtfrtgyhhgtf
A time based view would be interesting.

The next generation moves away form these ghettos and assimilates into the
rest of London, after a few generations there are only hotspots of the
original immigrants left in these places and then usually only if there are
strong religous reasons.

If you go into London through the east end (Brick lane etc) the names of pubs
are Huguenot (from early 1800s) then there are names of Jewish merchants and
tailors on the top floors of buildings (from the early 1900s) then the ground
floor is now Bangladeshi.

~~~
Someone
For the Netherlands:

\- by last name: <http://www.meertens.knaw.nl/nfb/index.php?taal=eng>

\- by first name: <http://www.meertens.knaw.nl/nvb/english>

Most of it is Dutch only, but both have historical data (the one for first
names in particular is nice)

------
davidw
Is there any significance to the distribution of the "Welsh" names? They
appear a bit more central, but not especially. Perhaps at one time they were
the poorer, more centrally located 'immigrants', but have since spread out?

~~~
rmc
The nationalistic Welsh will tell you they are the real british people, but
displaced and pushed westwards (into what is now Wales) by the Romans,
Normans, Anglo Saxons etc. So a name might be mostly Welsh now, but the people
with that name might have lived in that area for a very long time,

~~~
grifaton
I'm not sure about this - first-century London was about the size of Hyde
Park!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_London#First_century_AD>

Edit - also, it appears that prior to the fifteenth century, the Welsh tended
to use a patronymic naming system.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_surnames>

------
grifaton
Fascinating, but not especially surprising. Some references to eg major roads
or borough boundaries would be really useful!

~~~
handelaar
The boundaries in the map _are_ borough boundaries.

I found it interesting that a couple of zoom levels down, you can see a big
cluster of Irish names on the Brent side of the Kilburn High Road, and another
in W7.

